

Rust performance in Alioth benchmarks - ternaryoperator
http://benchmarksgame.alioth.debian.org/u64/benchmark.php?test=all&lang=rust&lang2=go&data=u64

======
zoowar
Why are there no x64 quad core results for rust?

